# How Far Can A Tipping Sign Go?



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Phaat, to "tasteful" tipping signs! I want effective!!! How far can I go without getting "deactivated"?
























http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...jars-make-want-leave-extra-change-behind.html
How about the most effective Video for those with Tablets?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-android-tablet-tipping-sign.132681/

Variety of slideshow graphics for Android Tipping Signs


----------

